# Planted 40 Long



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Been a while since I've posted pics of my tank, so here's a few.

Marineland 220 and 5lb Co2 cylinder
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_21-02-05_498.jpg

Created a quick lift for my light fixture. Might eventually paint it black.
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_21-01-15_278.jpg

Recently trimmed cabomba, so it doesn't look as full as it usually does
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_21-00-57_324.jpg

New Myrio Tuberculatum
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_21-00-32_894.jpg

Freshly planted Dwarf Sag
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_21-00-18_499.jpg

Ludwigia broad leaf(Repens I think?)
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_21-00-13_11.jpg

R. Wallichii. Was gonna pull it, but it has roots now!
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_20-59-59_93.jpg

Crypts were strapped down to the substrate because the lights were too bright. Slowly coming back up now that my lights are raised. 
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_20-59-50_623.jpg

Ludwigia Peruensis and R. Indica. The Indica is still new. I think I need more iron, too
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_20-59-35_873.jpg

My reactor and mess of wires
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/2012-05-02_20-59-12_744.jpg


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the 40 Long. The dimensions to me are perfect... Have a 20 Long planted now, but will be upgrading most likely to a 40 Long..


----------

